# Coffeechapa new set up



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Since my bosco abandoned me I have resorted to simplicity

View attachment 2801


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Damn,I was gonna ask JD to sort me that,looool ;-)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

All thays missing from that picture is an MC2


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

What the F"!^ is that


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> All thays missing from that picture is an MC2


And his scales


----------

